# RYC July 4th



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just some pics...lets see the rest boys









































































Turned out to be beautiful weather!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like yall had some fun.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

take the tc lift off ricky and it lasted all weekend....bet you wish you woulda did that like 3 rides ago lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i posted some pics but they went under the ryc thread we had in lets go riding


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> take the tc lift off ricky and it lasted all weekend....bet you wish you woulda did that like 3 rides ago lol


yea worst thing i ever did was buy that lift i had problems before it even came to my house. ordered stock axles to use cups and got ripped off, then it took over a month for lift to come, then it was all scratched, then broke etc i don't need to go any further.

love it how it is now!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks like it was a fun weeekend!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------

